# Tecumseh repair manual



## sattdon (Apr 29, 2009)

I am a new-bie and would like to say Hello to everyone.

I am looking for a repair manual for a Tecumseh HM100. Can anyone share a pdf with me? I am replacing the head gasket and would like to know what the torque spec's are.

thanks for all help!!!!


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

This should cover it http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## sattdon (Apr 29, 2009)

that's exactly what I needed!!!!!!
thanks for the prompt response.


----------

